# laurel



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

how difficult would it be to import a laurel compared to a skyline?


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Whats a Laurel ????


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

if im not mistaken (I might have spelled it wrong or im thinking of a diffrent car) but its a 4 door sedan? that is RB powered, some are DET depending on model, so its just basicaly a 4 door skyline hahaha (and I use BASICALY as my way to describe them, cause i dont know much bout them)


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

the same BS u will have to go threw


----------



## davisbl345 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing. I really like how rare the Laurel is but how it is still a very performance orientated car. If anyone knows how i can get one to NC without having to sell my house, please let me know.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

is it 25yrs old? no then you will have just as much hassle trying to import it, let alone register and insure it as a skyline...


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

Laurels have been around for years. What shape are you wanting? The one form the early 80's had a L series engine (single cam 2L, turbo and non turbo) and 2.8L diesels. 

The c33 Laurel was made at the same time as the r32 skyline and came with all the same engies the r32 skyline had (rb20e, rb20de, rb20det, rb25de) as well as a diesel motor. 

The c34 Laurel came out at the same time as the r33 skyline and also had the same motors (rb20e, rb25det, rb25de) and a diesel. It also came out with 4wd models using the rb25de motor. The 4wd system is the same as a r33 gtr/gts4. 

The c35 Laurel came out at the same time as the r34 skyline, also with the same motors as the r34 skyline, and again as a diesel. There was also a rb25de powered 4wd model in this shape.

I have ac34 shape, its the ugliest shape I recon.


----------

